# Client Response Gallery issues



## joshphoto (Sep 15, 2008)

Mod note: moved thread to more on-topic forum


I'm running Lightroom v.1.4.1 on an iMac w/ OS X 1'.4.11.  I downloaded the Client Response Gallery 2.' Pre-Final and have been able to get everything to work great except for the send button at the bottom of the page.  I downloaded and paid for FormToEmailPro but do not know how to get them linked.  The FormToEmail ap is supposed to contain instructions but they are coming up all scrambled.  I don't know if this is a Mac issue or what.  If anyone knows how I can get this to work, I'd really appreciate the help.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 15, 2008)

Josh, Welcome to LR Forums. I moved your thread to the forum where we typically discuss this type of topic, and more importantly, where someone who knows something in detail about it is likely to read it.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome from me as well.
You may want to PM Ian  - the Administrator to change your forum name so that your email address is not used, this can lead to unwanted spam.


----------



## jlsphotoworks (Sep 19, 2008)

Im running LR2. Love this gallery. the only issue Im having is the script error that I seem to get once a gallery becomes over 4' or5' images large. 

I also suspect that once I activate the custom panel 1 and 2, this is when things start to happen as well. 

Ive tried making multiple pages for proofing layouts, and this is a bit of apain as the client needs to make thier selections prior to leaving the gallery page they are on. 

Is there any information outside of the help files that ive already read at the TTG site or here?

Cheers
J


----------

